# DFW (DDA3) DELIVERY STATION NOTICE | Closed May 02, 2018



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

Just got the email this early morning and got $63 free from my reserved block. Any of y'all work in DDA3 know the reason?


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

probably some driver or wh employee went postal? I'm not surprised if it happened.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Note: I bet your reliability rating takes a hit. 

If not yours, someone's will.


----------



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

jester121 said:


> Note: I bet your reliability rating takes a hit.
> 
> If not yours, someone's will.


Just got another free money, not sure if it's dropped from someone or Amazon; and the Earnings doesn't show anything today yet.

I'll email Support tomorrow with all screenshot in case there's no earning but warning about my missed 2 blocks.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Heard it was becausebof a train derailment nearby knocked out power


----------

